
Show HN: Qanairy Beta – AI Powered UI Testing Service - deepthought42
https://www.qanairy.com
======
samirr
"Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of 429 (TOO MANY
REQUESTS)" when going to [https://app.qanairy.com/](https://app.qanairy.com/)

~~~
deepthought42
I'm sorry that you experienced this issue. We aren't aware of any issues with
429 status codes. Would you mind providing the browser type and version that
you are using?

~~~
samirr
(still not working today, blank page when heading to
[https://app.qanairy.com](https://app.qanairy.com))

------
mtmail
In latest Firefox and Chrome
[https://app.qanairy.com/](https://app.qanairy.com/) shows a javascript error
and otherwise blank page for me.

~~~
deepthought42
We should be working for all recent browser versions. If you have an ad
blocker in your browsers it may be causing the issue. We have had other users
report that their ad blockers were preventing them from accessing the service.
Would you mind giving it a try again and providing the javascript error if you
see it again?

~~~
lucasverra
same blanck for me on latest FF.

Removed ublock for app

still blanck

ping me when solved :)

